# How many tractors fit on the deck?



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

If you need a large space to park your tractors, pick up this aircraft carrier on ebay for $90 million.

<img src="http://home.comcast.net/~dougand3/aircraftcarrier.jpg">


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&category=26432&item=2450501898


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Now they are just running that one up --- Funny how they do that and then the seller has to pay like a 2M Ebay fee. 

Andy


----------



## Brian (Sep 15, 2003)

*delivery*

I could sure use the space, but how do I get it to Indiana??


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

plus where would you store that thing in the winter?


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

Aw man...it is no longer in the database! I was gonna bid up to $99 million and then tell them to call Andy at the tractorforum...he'll write the check. hehe


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Would interesting to see what kind of fuel economy that thing gets. :smiles:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i wonder if they use synthetic oil in it? do you think it has gator prop blades?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *plus where would you store that thing in the winter? *


Equipped with fighter planes.......anywhere you wanted to.:lmao:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You would think that the deck is huge; but not as big as you would think it might be in actuality..........especially if you are shooting an approach to it at night while the ship is under way at about 10 - 15 knots. Can be some "white Knuckle" flying if you know what I mean. :zoomin: :headclap:


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I was at Newport News last summer and they had a carrier in dry dock. I was standing under the bow of the carrier and noticed the massive anchors. I asked how big the anchors were and one foreman told me that the anchors are equivalent to a average size 2,000 sq ft house. 

Kinda puts things in perspective.

They use a ton of our products when they are re-furbishing the ships. Great customer.


----------

